# Scrap wood and paint stripping



## Bruiser (Nov 21, 2005)

I have some scrap that has one some two coats of paint.

If I want to make something should I strip all the wood first, some of which will end up as more smaller scrap and wasted stripper. Or cut to fit then strip paint and sand?

I'm thinking the paint left on is going to mess up my measurements.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bruiser I would strip them first then build your shelves and the question for the thread I'd use some dado cuts for your sides for support. Makes the shelves more stable. I use glue and brads for mine. Most of my shelves are made from white pine. They hold up pretty well with my 3' spans.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Be sure to follow the instructions on the stripper,most strippers contain wax and this has to be removed. If you are ever in doubt about which stripper to buy, get the one that is the heaviest. It contains the most MC-nasty stuff but the best stripper.

Regards
Jerry


----------



## KENNETH KIDWELL (Sep 23, 2005)

if you have a thickness planer you can try to plane the paint off i did on some wood i had and it worked great unless you have a thickness issue and cant loose any extra


----------

